# Mil-Spec Memory Modules & Ceramic IC's!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I thought I would share some pics and see what yall think.I'm in the process of running these and some more stuff in this category of E-waste.I'm pretty sure this thread will go nowhere but I'm going to give yall the benefit of the doubt.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Bator (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi *modtheworld44*!
Thank you for the pictures. If you have not bent or damaged small boards, I will buy them for much more than their gold content value.
Please, let me know if you are interested.

my email: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 7, 2018)

Those are some sick looking boards!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 7, 2018)

Bator said:


> Hi *modtheworld44*!
> Thank you for the pictures. If you have not bent or damaged small boards, I will buy them for much more than their gold content value.
> Please, let me know if you are interested.
> 
> ...




Bator

The memory modules came bent in half,so that would mean you are not interested.If you were to buy them for much more than the gold content,you would need at least $2,000.00USD to get them from me if they were in a collectors condition.These are being processed for someone else so that is also another reason why they are not for sale.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 7, 2018)

mls26cwru said:


> Those are some sick looking boards!




mls26cwru


You should see the sick yields that I got from the first batch! I'm working on depopulating the last batch now.This next batch will have even better yields than the first 16 modules.This batch has 21 modules and the ceramic concentration is way higher and better.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 13, 2018)

That's beautiful stuff there for sure!


----------



## yvonbug (Sep 21, 2018)

I know this is way after the fact, but did you have any problems with magnetics? I've been working on a batch of ceramic stuff, (and other metals) and had to deal with magnetic stuff all the way thru. I separated the magnetic stuff from the rest to deal with it later, but it's been a hassle.


----------



## Owltech (Sep 22, 2018)

Love magnetics!


----------

